# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Most Effective Lucid Dream Inducing Foods

## Eric

What's worked best for you? And how long do you think that they last for after eating them? (it takes me a while to fall asleep)

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Well, when I heard that apple juice was a way to induce lucid dreams, I drank about 2 big glasses of it with a couple ice cubes (along with 5 minutes of binauaral beats) just before bed, and that night I had several lucid dreams. Apple juice to me so far has been the most reliable of anything to improve my dreams being vivid and lucid.

----------


## Abra

Dark chocolate. Not for any chemical property, but because I like WBTB more if there's a square of dark chocolate involved.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm.... I'm honestly not sure what foods have helped me induce my Lucid Dreams, though I do somewhat believe that the various vegetables--namely onions, broccoli, celery, and (plain) potatoes--for which I've maintained an affinity have had something to do with it. Then again, I could be wrong.

On another hand, I think my decreased consumptions of food may have played a role in it, too. Though I do have a small meal every now and then, there are many time periods in which I go entire days without eating--I usually have more precise dreams during those phases.

...Erm, to be more direct, do one's dreams in general improve when he or she fails to consume a fair amount of food? Thanks in advance.

----------


## hellohihello

Lemon Tea.

----------


## Sitsu

In the past I've found that taking B vitamins can help induce very vivid dreams which generally mean good dream recall.  

It doesn't make you become lucid necessarily, but having very vivid dreams is half the battle.

What I mean by "vivid" I suppose is the difference between say waking in the morning and barely being able to remember you dreams, to remembering quite easily your dreams because they were so strong and vivid.

When I was first told about this technique I think it was a particular B vitamin, might have been B-12, but I can't remember.  However I've had success with taking B Complex just before going to bed.   Also it seems to work better if you are lacking in the B vitamins to start with.  i.e. If your not already taking them.  It doesn't work night after night.  At least that's been my experience.
-Sitsu

----------


## thedogsmeow

What works for me, well it doesn't make me lucid so much as make me have vivid dreams, is banana slices in milk. All I do is cut up a banana into thin slices and put it in some milk. It's like cereal without the cereal lol. I usually have vivid dreams though, but bananas and milk really seem to increase the vividity in my dreams. And hey, it's a healthy snack too!

I also take a vitamin B-complex sublingual liquid every morning for energy. The one I take is called Spring Valley B-Complex Sublingual Liquid. It contains 20,000&#37; daily value of B-12, 100% value of B-6, and 100% value of B-2 or riboflavin. I really think it's the B-12 that helps with the vividity of my dreams. 

Also, I got some Tropicana apple juice today after reading how apple juice helps some people on here LD, so I'm trying that tonight. I'll post results tomorrow.

----------


## hellohihello

Peppermint tea works like a charm, 3 nights 3 Ld's. Lets try again.

Even mixed a little Green tea for a more vivid one.

----------


## SKA

I have some B-complex pills around here somewhere. I could make a Banana Milkshake.
And have a cup of Cacao Milk.

----------


## LightningMunk

well last night i had a B-Complex pill i had found in my vitamin cabinet (not just a single pill but a whole container of them lol), downed it with a glass of Apple Juice and a banana with it lol. i had no sign of extra lucidity, but i do remember having good dream recall, and maybe a more clear dreams I guess, but I've been having that lately anyways as practice with my dream journal and dream recall. I think I'll try the peppermint tea HelloHiHello suggested and see how that goes.

----------


## Ozzi99

Tried some mint tea like hihello said and i got really good recall but no LD, try again tonight.

----------


## marwanin

UP
UP

It's an important thread.

----------


## Lumpia2

Tonight I will prepare for dinner spring rolls.

I did some research on my own recipe and selected ingredients high in tryptophan and the b vitamins.

For those of you less familiar with cooking I will start from the very beginning.

Ingredients:
Spring Roll Wrapper
Carrot, Slivered
Turkey, cooked, cooled and shredded
Sesame Seed
Nori Seaweed (or any flat seaweed). cut into 3 inch strips 

If seaweed isnt your gig sub peppermint... I almost feel bad making a spring roll without it.  peppermint is perfect for spring rolls.

Also consider putting some peanut sauce in here somewhere.

You will also need:
a dinner plate full of water

Begin by taking a single wrapper and immersing it in the dinner plate full of water for 10 seconds or until it is limp and slimy.

place it on a cutting board and arrange on it in this order:  
Seaweed, laid flat
Cooked and Cooled turkey
Slivered carrot
and Sesame Seed

fold in the out side edges and roll forward like a burrito.

Place in refrigerator, covered until ready for consumption.

This is a very tidy little recipe that can be left on a nightstand and eaten in bed with minimum mess and attention.

I will try and work on a Turkey recipe with an emphasis on dreaming spices.  I think that may wind up being a pretty powerful combo.  Maybe a slightly altered version of a Tikka Masala I learned how to make recently.

oh and a tikka masala already looks like it is geared towards dreaming.

----------


## Lumpia2

I had this idea on kind of a spur of the moment so I wanted to write it down before I forgot.  I havent tried this yet... when I do I will report back and edit it if I must.

Jamaican Me Sleepy
Oneironaut Jerk Turkey

1 medium onion, rough chop
2 ½ teaspoons Thyme
2 teaspoons allspice
2 teaspoons black pepper
½ teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoon cayenne
½ teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper
¼ cup OJ
1 shot rum
2 TBSP Brown Sugar
½ habanero
¼ cup olive oil.

Blend all ingredients into a soupy mix.  Add extra OJ if necessary.  Marinade

2 lbs turkey fillets

In mixture.

Grill or bake as you like.

Serve over Fried Cabbage:

Shredded cabbage 
Grated or sliced carrot

Sauté  cabbage and carrots in olive oil over medium high heat for about 60 seconds.  When you remove from heat immediately sprinkle with lime juice and fresh ground black pepper.

I eat this dish with rice.

----------


## Supernova

I was using green tea extract, should try that again and specifically see if it helps.

Been high past 4 days so if I remember anything we can say it worked  :tongue2:

----------


## Lumpia2

I'll bet green tea could be used to sub water or certain juices.

----------


## Supernova

It definately seems to boost my recall if I drink it right before bed.  Green tea extract (in pill form) also works fairly well.

----------


## Armistice

Our fam like to have "Weenies and Beanies" (Bush's baked beans and hot dogs, cooked together.  Enjoy in hot dog buns, slices of bread, or by itself!)

I had a good helping the first night and had about 2 dreams I could remember.  The next day I had left over for dinner and had 3 plates of beans.  Had 3 dreams

(Well, I don't know if they were separate or if it was just one that kept changing)

I may need to test this a little more, but for me beans may be a good dream inducer for me.  I wonder if protein has anything to do with it because there's a thread about peanut butter.  Nuts, beans, and eggs are good sources of protein.  (though I did see that for PB it may have to do with nicatin?)  Maybe foods full of protein have something to do with it?

----------


## Armistice

So I tried to have apple juice last night.  I had a full glass about 30mins before heading to bed.  Also had some Doritoes and a bit of milk before having the AJ

Maybe I was tired, but SP seemed to be mocing on more rapidly.  Vibrations, limbs feeling like they weren't there, sound of my fan would fade out, head had slight outward pressure, head and body felt like they were spinning (no HI spots like usual though), although it did seem like my mind was putting a scene together like the cockpit of a jet... odd.  Everytime I started to feel like my head was spinning, I think I focused too much on that even though I was thinking, "I will remember my dreams."

Well, my first one I don't remember much of.  Actually, glad I wrote it down coz I don't rememebr it at all.  All I have is, "Some guy handing out free LDs" (lol)

Then had another, more lengthy dream before waking up to get up

So seems AJ isn't the best for me?  I will come to a conclusion when I finish the AJ jug.  Cranberry juice seemed to work better for me with 2 fully recalled dreams and a partial whilst AJ got me a partial and a full recall

Again, will keep going with AJ until it's gone

----------


## Bizarre Jester

bananas, I hear they have this chemical in them that contributes to lucid dreams, more vivid dreams.
I notice my chance of having a lucid dream or vivid dream increase slightly if I eat one before sleep.

----------


## TheAnonymity

Sodium increases vividness. Eat lots of salty stuff before bed. Suggestions..

1. Beef Jerky
2. Pretzels
3. Salted Peanuts
4. Anything else with a high amount of sodium (300mg+)

----------


## Alexanderctk

The salt thing worked for me. I drank a mug of salty vegetable broth before bed. I recalled 5 dreams and all of them were vivid. Tonight I will try apple juice. 

Also, I remembered 5 dreams instead of 2, but that might be because I have today off.

----------


## LucidPower

i just take B6 and sometimes melatonin...usually helps alot.

----------


## Aumanawa

i've notice that eating a clove of garlic before bed increases the number, vividness and overall interestingness of dreams, hence, making them easier to remember...two lucid dreams in the past two nights after garlic....then again, i wonder...with any of these things..the placebo effect...if you think it will make a difference it probably will....

----------


## Aumanawa

this might be a problem if you sleep with a partner who isn't eating garlic, though....

----------


## Wikihan

How can you say if a substance works if you have only tried it one night? Or is your dream recall so stable, that you can notice even the slightest difference? But for me DR may vary greatly from day tot day.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

Idk anything about improving, but Tylenol Sleeping Pills _kill_ recall, vividity, and most likely lucidity. Remember that, it could save your life  :wink2:   But it probably won't save you or your life XD

----------


## Numeron

I think this food thing is very suggestive. If youve had a food and a LD it could often be a placebo thing imo. I personllay do peanuts, and fishoil. Seems to give me above average LD opposed to when i dont. Me thinking its the food or the if its the food itself that induceses positive LD effects is really not that important.

----------


## scottyo

i don't know.... this sounds like a lot of food to eat before bed. to me it sounds like the unanimous decision is on apple juice, teas and B vitamins. i'll see what works for me

----------


## Ari

Hm, I'll have to try the apple juice, but don't have any right now.. no milk either. I did hear stuff about pomegranates and cranberry juice, and I have some pomegranate-cranberry juice right here. I'll drink some before bed for a couple of nights and tell you all how it turns out! c:

----------


## nichelle

OMG! Have u ever heard of OBE's ( Out of Body Experiences)? i really feel like u DEFINITLY should look into that because from the things that u described u were almost on your way! Definitly, please look into it, it will open up a whole lot of doors for u, and plus it is 10 times better than lucid dreaming, actually its like SUPER MASTERY of lucid dreaming! although its way better, and u dont have to do 2 much bcuzz ur so close! please post what u find, if u decide u want to look into it! Its NOT CRAZY, Its *TRUE* life. PLease jus look!

----------


## JeffPlox

> OMG! Have u ever heard of OBE's ( Out of Body Experiences)? i really feel like u DEFINITLY should look into that because from the things that u described u were almost on your way! Definitly, please look into it, it will open up a whole lot of doors for u, and plus it is 10 times better than lucid dreaming, actually its like SUPER MASTERY of lucid dreaming! although its way better, and u dont have to do 2 much bcuzz ur so close! please post what u find, if u decide u want to look into it! Its NOT CRAZY, Its *TRUE* life. PLease jus look!



Um.....

----------


## mattbrox

> OMG! Have u ever heard of OBE's ( Out of Body Experiences)? i really feel like u DEFINITLY should look into that because from the things that u described u were almost on your way! Definitly, please look into it, it will open up a whole lot of doors for u, and plus it is 10 times better than lucid dreaming, actually its like SUPER MASTERY of lucid dreaming! although its way better, and u dont have to do 2 much bcuzz ur so close! please post what u find, if u decide u want to look into it! Its NOT CRAZY, Its *TRUE* life. PLease jus look!



Someone doesn't know what type of forum this is...

----------


## BlakeE45

> OMG! Have u ever heard of OBE's ( Out of Body Experiences)? i really feel like u DEFINITLY should look into that because from the things that u described u were almost on your way! Definitly, please look into it, it will open up a whole lot of doors for u, and plus it is 10 times better than lucid dreaming, actually its like SUPER MASTERY of lucid dreaming! although its way better, and u dont have to do 2 much bcuzz ur so close! please post what u find, if u decide u want to look into it! Its NOT CRAZY, Its *TRUE* life. PLease jus look!



Me thinks its a spammer. xD

----------


## maddietreays

> OMG! Have u ever heard of OBE's ( Out of Body Experiences)? i really feel like u DEFINITLY should look into that because from the things that u described u were almost on your way! Definitly, please look into it, it will open up a whole lot of doors for u, and plus it is 10 times better than lucid dreaming, actually its like SUPER MASTERY of lucid dreaming! although its way better, and u dont have to do 2 much bcuzz ur so close! please post what u find, if u decide u want to look into it! Its NOT CRAZY, Its *TRUE* life. PLease jus look!



I had a hard time reading that.

----------


## dmtrafford

The most incredible night of LDs I have experienced happened before I knew anything about LD. 

It was early April and my final term papers were due that week. I was incredibly stressed, short on sleep and under nourished. My gf and I decided to relax after getting home from the library - in this case relaxing meant we ate a wheel of camenbert cheese - I had incredible LDs that night. Although they were very violent and terrifying the experience offered potent catharsis. As a side note, I feel that I may be predisposed to having LDs, considering that I have had a number without the aid of any technique. Perhaps it is due to my schooling in philosophy. I am working on my thesis in the phenomenology of art, a subject that requires a good deal of introspection. 

After that night I began to research dreaming and I found that vitamin B12 (noted by previous posts) has been know to induced vivid dreams. I also found out that triptophan (an active ingredient in white turkey meat, and some cheese, most notably Parmesan) has been linked to increase consciousness in dream states. 

So following Liz Lemon from 30 Rock, I recommend getting your night cheese on - and I mean a lot of cheese - the good stuff, not Kraft Singles. Lets see what happens!

----------


## Allure

I know this thread was started a while back but I thought I would respond anyway, I'm sure this topic never gets old.

Although it seems counterintuitive, I have found that having at _least_ two glasses of red wine before bed works incredibly well for triggering LDing.  Maybe it is because sleep isn't that deep after consuming alcohol, but it's almost a sure fire thing for me.

----------


## JohnWilliams

> Idk anything about improving, but Tylenol Sleeping Pills _kill_ recall, vividity, and most likely lucidity. Remember that, it could save your life   But it probably won't save you or your life XD



 This is so true. I take up to 3 pm's when i can't sleep but with even half a pill i don't remember anything at all.

----------


## JohnWilliams

People say alcohol is crippling to recall but it's always helped me for some reason.

----------


## glennbu

quinoa based meal   wow

----------


## darklight101

this can be something than a lucid dreamer expert can research. I mean a "dreamer" can find the right food to make more vivid the dreams in the dreamworld.

----------


## JohnnyScene

Should I take melatonin to help with my insomnia and to try and get a LD?

----------


## RandyA92

DMTRaffort, I agree. A lot of cheeses are very good at causing lucid dreams and great dream recall. One in particular is Stilton cheese. An aged bluing cheese. Look here for more information. Stilton cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## slugmuffin

> Um.....



obes are just wilds dude when you lie down on your back and let your mind wander until weird shit startes happening its call the hypnogagic state read something man

----------


## slugmuffin

looks like i replied to the wrong one

----------


## Mobulus

I have discovered a very tasty aid. 5 strips of bacon on an empty stomach right before bed. Works wonders for my flying adventures...Maybe not so good for the heart/cholesterol, but it works like a charm ::D:

----------


## Mobulus

oh crap, just 8 more days left to dream then the Mayan doomsday...gonna eat loads of bacon

----------


## azoller1

Definitely will drink some apple juice, I really want my first LD tonight!

----------


## kellyinalaska

I am new to this site and found my way here because I never even remember my dreams but started searching around since I recently got on a Pomegranate juice kick (sell at trader Joe's) and without fail, If I have a big glass before bed - I will have VERY VIVID Dreams - that even wake me up at times if they are intense enough.  They are so detailed and I remember so much about them.  It is a really neat experience for me when I have no idea what I dream about otherwise.

----------


## Marbig

Dairy products: cottage cheese, cheese, milk
Soy products: soy milk, tofu, soybean nuts
Honey
Almonds
Banana
Seafood
Meats
Poultry
Whole grains
Beans
Rice
Oatmeal
Hummus
Lentils
Turkey
Hazelnuts
Peanuts
Avocado
Eggs
Sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, flaxseeds
Papaya
Mushrooms
Grapefruit


I tryed a few of these and they have all helped in different ways

----------


## snoop

> Dark chocolate. Not for any chemical property, but because I like WBTB more if there's a square of dark chocolate involved.



 Actually chocolate has theobromine in it, which is related to caffeine. The darker the chocolate, the more theobromine. The doses of it in how much you would eat wouldn't be necessarily enough to feel much stimulation, but it could likely make a difference as far as dreaming goes. Who knows, maybe it's helping you chemically too and you just don't know it.

----------


## Sirocco

Blue Cheese seems to be particularly potent for me, particularly Roquefort and Stilton Blue.  Other cheeses (Strong, aged cheeses, such as aged Gouda) have varied effects; YMMV.

I have come to the conclusion that Curry/Cumin is a psychoactive substance, as I've had some exceptionally vivid dreams during an after-lunch nap, right after a trip to the Indian restaurant.  :tongue2: 

Eating Lamb seems to also have a bit of an effect, particularly if it's in the form of Raw Kibbe.  This is basically like a Lebanese steak Tartare, which must be slaughtered shortly before a very careful preparation.  

Certain Teas/Juices seem to also have an effect.  Perhaps it's the vitamins, or antioxidants or something.

----------


## stonedreams

Mangoes they are so good and so great for dreaming!!!

----------


## ManosL

I have noticed that for vividness, which lead to more enjoyment and dream recall, apple juice, banana and peach help a lot. Also I will second the Green Tea, but its a high risk/high reward because sometimes (albeit not so frequently) instead of helping me sleep it keeps me up at night as if I consumed a highly-sugared beverage.

----------


## Hellolucidity

I have had only one lucid dream and that was when I didn't even know what they were.   The weird thing was that I did something I never did before sleep that night... I ate a whole grapefruit right before bed.  I had a completely lucid dream that scared the living crap out of me.  I thought I might be dying !   I struggled to wake up which wasn't easy and the next morning I went straight to the University bookstore to look for a text book on dreams  (this was pre-internet)  where I read about lucid dreams.  

I haven't tried the late night Grapefruit again but now as I am trying to get lucid I think I will try it and some of the other ideas I have read here.

----------


## markas

Noob here.  I found this site researching foods that may be causing my intense dream states, not because I seek out lucid dreaming, but because I prefer to avoid the intense dreams I have at times.  I am a very experienced psychonaut.  I am a strong advocate of the use of ayahuasca, pharmahuasca, psilocybin mushrooms, and smokable DMT for inner and outer exploration and explanation.  I much prefer the more predictable and reliable psychological states associated with experiences induced by these substances to the less focused dream states I experience.  That being said, what brought me here was a search for an explanation of my increasingly intense dreams over the past year that I have found to have some very reliable correlations to my diet.  
I think my anecdotal experiences may be freer from bias and treatment effect than many posts here because the analysis of my diet has always been after the fact, in response to having had intense dream experiences, rather than from pre-planning a diet in an attempt to achieve them.  There has never been any forethought in my dietary choices.  There have been a lot of "A ha!, that makes sense" experiences upon reflecting on the prior night's experiences.
I'm not going to go into the profoundly intense nature of my dreams, other than to say that they are on the order of experience similar to a DMT/ayahuasca experience which for the uninitiated is hundreds of times stronger than LSD or psilocybin.
The foods which induce these states in me contain high levels of B vitamins and tryptophan.   In order of significance for me these foods are wakame & hijiki seaweed salad with seaweed agar, dried nori seaweed, halvah(sesame seed) confection, sesame oil,  and extra dark chocolate/unsweetened cocoa.  Increased green tea intake combined with these foods also seems to potentiate the effect, however, I have had none in the past two months and the dreams I have had in the past few nights have been almost as intense as those I had earlier in the year when my tea intake was very high.  As far as quantity of foods consumed, over the past 2 days I have consumed: approximately 16 ounces of prepared seaweed salad that is available at most asian/japanese markets or sushi bars,  2 full sheets of dried nori seaweed, 3 ounces of extra dark cocoa powder(in home made baked goods and home made ice cream), 3 ounces of sesame oil(added to seaweed salad and salmon sashimi), and 6+ ounces of halvah.  
Every time I have dreams that are this intense and then go back and think about my diet, these foods are usually present in binge quantities.   I have not yet experimented in trying to induce lucid dreams proactively with these foods in a systematic way.  About one year ago I had my most earth shattering dream experiences with a similar combination of foods, but even more halvah plus 3 daily multivitamins(high in B vitamins) capsules plus over a gallon of green tea per day.  
I hope this info is of use to someone on some level.  I am interested in hearing other's experiences with these foods.

----------


## DreamyBear

I've have had some experiments with some of the more "luxury cheese", I dont know what kind of cheese every one I tried was, but I have had some lucid dreams after eating these an hour before bed. But as some one already have described in this thread, there is an special cheese that is called "Stilton" It's either blue or white. Here is the interesting part of this stilton cheese from wikipedia: 



> A 2005 survey carried out by the British Cheese Board reported that Stilton cheese seemed to cause unusual dreams when eaten before sleep, with 75% of men and 85% of women experiencing "odd and vivid" dreams after eating a 20-gram serving of the cheese half an hour prior to sleeping



 And with a fat content of 35%. A 20gram intake before bed would not be a problem when it comes to calories I think. Since 20 gram of this blue cheese would be only 70 calories. The calories of one apple would be around 70 calories too. This could be a quite good natural dream booster as it seems. Well I got to get that stilton blue cheese for sure!

----------


## markas

Interesting.  I have had Stilton hundreds of times.  I used to own, manage and chef at 4 different restaurants and had Stilton on a cheese list of over 50 cheeses at any one time.  It is one of my favorite blue cheeses.  Perhaps I will try it before bed sometime.  A great and unusual(to some) way to serve it is drizzled with honey with freshly cracked black pepper over top.  eat it with a small piece of french bread or a water cracker.  It shoiuld be served with a nice Sauternes sweet white dessert wine.  This is considered a classic food and wine pairing.  I also remember reading elsewhere that some of the heavily ripened, stinky washed rind cheeses may also have some mental effects. Stilton is definitely a cheese to try if you have never had it.  Enjoy.

----------


## Machine1k

Where do you guys buy your Stilton cheese?  I can't find any in my local grocery stores, might have to try Walmart or something.  I'm thinking online might be better but best I can't find seem to be very expensive.

----------


## DreamyBear

> Where do you guys buy your Stilton cheese? I can't find any in my local grocery stores, might have to try Walmart or something. I'm thinking online might be better but best I can't find seem to be very expensive.



 I would recommend you to go to a market hall, and as soon as you find a market booth that specialize in cheese. Then you probably most likley find some Stilton. It doesnt need to be that expensive either, it depends on how little or much you want to buy of course. Good luck finding your cheese!

----------


## TheYellowOne

You only find real Stilton cheese in the uk, and it is produced in only three counties officially, so wiki tells me, so unless you can find a good supplier of this stuff overseas, chances of obtaining the real thing outside the UK are slim, sorry. However i can testify that stilton produces some vivid and bizarre dreams, i eat a fair bit over the christmas holidays and my dreams are always a bit mroe intense during this time, but i just thought it was an old wives tale, poppycock, i may have to reevaluate my thinking!

----------


## DreamyBear

TheYellowOne, you certainly know your cheese facts! Well at least here in Sweden, Im able to find Stilton at many places that specialize in cheese. But maybe that's the case because UK and Sweden is pretty close to eachother. Well I got to say that the first time I tasted blue Stilton, I was very suprised how good it was. And even more suprised how vivid and good recall I had after the first try. I did  get a lucid dream at the first try too. Good stuff for sure!

----------


## TheYellowOne

hehe dreamybear, the joys of living in the EU hey  ::bow:: 

Yeah, stilton has a wonderful taste, so creamy too, i love to bake potatoes in the oven for a while, then slice them in half, scoop out the insides, mix together with stilton and cherry  tomatoe chunks and refill the potatoe skin and place back in the oven, it infuses the potatoes wonderfully, ideal for cold winter nights, but for a quick snack you cant beat roasting a big flat mushroom with a chunk of stilton on top, when it melts its ready  :Happy: 

This morning before bed (i work nights) i did something out of character, i drank some beer, just 1 pint, and i woke up 2 hours later after having some of the most vivid dreams of recent weeks, too vivid for NREM sleep i think, im sure the beer must have played a part in that. I dont eat when i get home from work, maybe i should try a baked potatoe tonight! With stilton obviously!

----------


## DreamyBear

Haha yeah that's right TheYellowOne! ::D:  A bit hard to slice, but creamy for sure! That's a very good combination actually. Aaw now you made me hungy. :tongue2:  Well, that sounds like some really delicious ideas right there! Hmm.. maybe it is a beer one should drink before sleep instead. :wink2:  No, but that's awesome that you had some crazy vivid night, nice!^^ Ah, that baked potatoe with some stilton got to be a good lucid meal. I say, go for it! :smiley:

----------


## Mindraker

_The most influential food that I've experienced so far on my dreams has been a cheap grocery-store pepperoni pizza.  It gives me indigestion every time because of the garlic, and I know I'm not supposed to eat it, but I like it soooooo muuuuuch..._

----------


## TheYellowOne

oh my goodness, there it is, the perfect dream food, Pizza!

I have had banana on a pizza before, not a whole banana, i usually eat the other half uncooked while waiting for pizza, banana on pizza is definitely an acquired taste, and i very rarely eat pizza without chilled mango chutney, but combine all this with a nice helping of rich blue veined stilton and i might end up tripping while i sleep... Will try this sometime in the week  ::bow::

----------


## Megaquake2012

A bit late ik but bananas(eat 2 of these guaranteed dream) I can't imagine what eating 5-10 could do

----------

